# Laparoscopy with Left salpingectomy



## Anissa1

Please help with correct coding. I am looking at 58661-52, but the dr also lysed adhesions from the colon to the fundus of the uterus. Thx.


----------



## LTibbetts

Why not the 58700, which is salpinectomy, complete or partial, unilateral or bilateral (separate procedure)? 

And I am not completely sure about with this particular surgery, but what I was taught is that lysis of adhesions are usually incidental to the primary procedure and are not coded separately unless there was a significant amount of time spent on it, or it was the only reason for the surgery. But in this case, since the salpingectomy is a (separate procedure), you may be able to use both the 58700 and the 58740. This part I am not completely sure of so maybe someone else in this forum may have the right answer for this part. Good luck


----------



## pdb680

Thank you for your response. I will try that!


----------



## westpa1

*Laparascopic Salpingectomy*

Hello,

I am having the same question on this procedure. What concernes me about the 58700 is that it is a a open procedure not Laparascopic?

Am I confused?

thanks....

Pam


----------



## valleyobgynut

I would bill 58661 and 44005 for intestinal adhesions. If the adhesions code does not match up to what your provider did and he spent a lot more time removing adhesions I would add mod 22 to cpt 58661. If you do this your provder needs to document the extra time spent removing adhesions and send claim with op notes. You can't bill an open procedure if it was done laparoscopicly. 58661 is more appropriate. I would not use mod 52 the code states patial or total. If you have a coding companion look in that and i believe it says unilateral or bilateral. Any way that is just my suggestion hope it helps.


----------

